

How to Find a Position - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/how-to-find-a-position/

======
karjaluoto
Developers should probably just skip this one; however, for any designers on
HN who also do project-based work, this might be helpful.

A few days ago, I wrote about how positioning a design studio can make getting
jobs easier than if you're undifferentiated. Some asked for more ideas on this
topic. As such, I wrote this post.

Even if you're bootstrapping a startup and running a services business to
maintain cash flow, this post could help you. By taking these approaches,
we've increased our billings, and made working on side projects far more
viable.

